# Under Montana Sky's



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Just some photo's I took this summer.


----------



## gxnelson (Jun 10, 2012)

These are beautiful. Thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> These are beautiful. Thanks for brightening my day!



You're welcome


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

FRIKSHUN said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > These are beautiful. Thanks for brightening my day!
> ...



Want some more?


----------



## gxnelson (Jun 10, 2012)

FRIKSHUN said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> > gxnelson said:
> ...



More pictures are always welcome.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## gxnelson (Jun 10, 2012)

I live in California so I never see things like this. =/ 

What kind of animal is in the first pic of the second set? Looks unusual.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

A Moose, it's rare that you see one of this color but they are amongst us


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 10, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## gxnelson (Jun 10, 2012)

FRIKSHUN said:


> A Moose, it's rare that you see one of this color but they are amongst us



lol I thought it was a cow at first. Really cool.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Marie888 (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful, would love to visit Montana sometime  Ty for sharing.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Enjoy them as I do


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

My pleasure!


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Gotta love them 4 legged critters


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

The Bears are out now


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 10, 2012)

FRIKSHUN said:


> View attachment 19433Enjoy!!



Did you take this picture yourself?


----------



## naomibee (Jun 10, 2012)

FRIKSHUN said:


> My pleasure!



what part of Montana do you live?. i live here too.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 10, 2012)

Somewhere in the Middle of Montana - Just as the song goes


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 11, 2012)

Born and raised in the SW near Idaho, now I live on a ranch in Central MT. And you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you take all the pictures yourself?  Especially the one of the wolves in the snow.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, some of these,  I have taken..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 13, 2013)

FRIKSHUN said:


> Just some photo's I took this summer.



Love the pics, but,,,
summer does not start until June 21st, the longest day of the year, or the summer solstice.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2013)

Increasingly rare beauty.

Thanks.


----------

